# New-ish knife and a new board, what to cook?



## ColinCB (Dec 29, 2011)

Just bought the Gesshin Ginga 240 wa-gyuto from Jon (within a month or two) and got a Boardsmith "Carolina slab" for Christmas. 

I really haven't used either as I was waiting to use the knife with the new board! Hah! 

So, what's tasty that takes a lot of cutting and preparation? I'd really like to test this new combo out!


----------



## toek (Dec 29, 2011)

Bouillabaisse with vegies cut as julienne? tasty and choppy.


----------



## MadMel (Dec 29, 2011)

Pumpkin soup. Julliene your pumpkin haha.


----------



## shankster (Dec 29, 2011)

Vietnamese cold rolls,no mandolin allowed,lots of julienning with this one or ratatouille chop chop...


----------



## ColinCB (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, wow. Ratatouille with Ratatouille. Nice. Nice.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 29, 2011)

Onion soup or vegetable beef soup with apple pie for dessert.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 29, 2011)

Pork Genovese (a pork shoulder braised w/ 7 lbs of sliced onions). And a potato gratin for a side dish!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 29, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> Pork Genovese (a pork shoulder braised w/ 7 lbs of sliced onions). And a potato gratin for a side dish!




Ok, Now of course, I need a recipe!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

Burgers, and mince the meat, don't grind it.

A KKF chicken(aka a Jaques Pepin style gallantine).


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 29, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Ok, Now of course, I need a recipe!


Courtesy of Lidia B. http://www.lidiasitaly.com/recipes/detail/552

We've made this a few times. Add a cheesy polenta as a side and top it with the sauce. Can also put the sauce on pasta.

And of course the best way to carve up the shoulder is with a Pierre Rodrigue sujihiki... :cool2:


----------



## eshua (Dec 29, 2011)

When I make kim chee at home, everything gets shredded like slaw. At work I make the same thing for pork belly, but with a rough chop, and I think i just realized why lol.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 29, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> Courtesy of Lidia B. http://www.lidiasitaly.com/recipes/detail/552
> 
> We've made this a few times. Add a cheesy polenta as a side and top it with the sauce. Can also put the sauce on pasta.
> 
> And of course the best way to carve up the shoulder is with a Pierre Rodrigue sujihiki... :cool2:



Thank you kindly sir! Sounds very tasty. Glad the suji is still serving you well!


----------



## ColinCB (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh man, some really good ideas in here. I think I'm going to do the Ratatouille, or the Confit Byaldi version of it, with no mandoline.


----------



## Ratton (Dec 30, 2011)

That "Braised Pork Shoulder With Onions" sounds really good, I'm going to try that some time!! :cooking:


----------



## ColinCB (Jan 1, 2012)

So after a couple hours of cooking, I ended up with this delicious Ratatouille, or the Confit Byaldi version of it.


----------

